# squid prep



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I just got some whole squid today and im wondering if the stuff inside like the suff at the top of its head, either it's the brain or eggs im not sure is good for the fish to eat? It looks like jell of some sort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Different stores sell squid cleaned and prepared differently, so I'm not sure what you're seeing there. I clean out and discard any remaining organs and the "beak" those things have.

Then I make seafood salad from the body (cut into rings) and feed the tentacles to my fish.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah you should take it out. If not its gonna be like fish eggs in the water and a mess to clean up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright, I forgot about the mess that could be created so I will just feed them the outside or the tenticles. Thanks for the Help.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya them egs go everyware just dice up up nice cut all the tintcales off thay seemed to like them too.. just done use the head or body
i think thay got ink in there bodys that could be bad for your tank


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I went deep-sea fishing in May and one of the baits we used were squid. The guys rinsed everything out and we just used the body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

cueball said:


> ya them egs go everyware just dice up up nice cut all the tintcales off thay seemed to like them too.. just done use the head or body
> i think thay got ink in there bodys that could be bad for your tank


The ones I got were de-inked whole squid but I cleaned them anyways so it's not a problem. Also I dont think I would ever feed them the whole squid anyways. I use the body thats cut into peices and the tencticles.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

right on


----------

